# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  درس ::: تغيير + توحيد لون صورة باحتراف (سهل جدا)

## بيسان

مرحباً 

أثناء تصفحي لأحد المواقع وجدت هذا الدرس أتمنى الفائدة للجميع 




والله يعطيكم العااافيه :cool:

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلمي خيتو عالطرح الحلو


ربي يعطيكِ العافيه

ماننحرم منكِ ياارب




صمتـ الجروح .............

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة بيسوو على الدرس 

تسلمي 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلمووووا بيسوووون 
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه 

الولالالالاء

----------


## بيسان

العفو

ومشكوووورين على توواجدكم الحلوو

والله لايحرمنا منكم

وبالتوفيق

----------


## احلى ليل

الله يعطيك العافية
وتسلمي على المعلومة الحلوة

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووره خيتووو 

على التوواجد

وبالتوفيق

----------


## المومياءة

مشكووووورة اختي بيسان
و لا تبخلي علينا بالدروس المفيدة
درس سهل جدا
ياريت لو تعلمينا بعد اشياء
فانتي ماشاء الله عليك خبيرة

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

تسلمي اختي بيسون علطرح الحلو والمفيد...

----------


## نور الولايه

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

